# So. A thing happened....



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Her name is jade. A friend called and said welp... i might have a deal for you.... and i lost or won ever how you wanna look at it lol! Jade is a fb nubian but she will be amazing for my minis. . Her dam had a WONDERFUL udder and milked a bit over a gallon a day, she has a beautiful short roman face and omg the high and roomy eustaction space on her! She comes from an old old line of noobs. She is super sweet and not a bit scared of her new peoples. I LOVE just everything about her! Even paul said she is beautiful... and he usually does not say a lot of look for the things that i want when we go but he has learned. He is just the driver on our excursions lol. We were talkin and laughin at her siren on the way home last night and i told him.... i dunno what to do with her. Why he says. I said she is amazing just how she came. She does not need mineral or a hoof trim or anything lol. So many people neglect those two things around here and every one we have gotten has needed those. But here she is and we need do nothin but feed and love her. .


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Jade is a gorgeous doe, no doubt about it. Am so pleased and just plain tickled pink for you over this new addition. That is fantastic she has been so well kept, kudos to her previous humans. Has she kidded before or will she be a first freshener?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She. Is. FABULOUS!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Pretty girl!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> She. Is. FABULOUS!


:coolmoves::inlove: Ikr?!?!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Jade is a gorgeous doe, no doubt about it. Am so pleased and just plain tickled pink for you over this new addition. That is fantastic she has been so well kept, kudos to her previous humans. Has she kidded before or will she be a first freshener?


She will be a ff for us. . The lady we got her from only lives fifteen miles down the road.... she said she is gonna come visit to choose which of the boys i put over her. Hahahhahaha! I said ok. . She been teasin bout comin out for the goodies that i make.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What a pretty girl!


Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:inlove:


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:hubbahubba::inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She is pretty!
Do you feel she doesn't need you, because she has been cared for so well? That's okay, we need you.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> She is pretty!
> Do you feel she doesn't need you, because she has been cared for so well? That's okay, we need you.


Lol nah she needs us. It is just weird to get one and not need do stuff like that here. Our other does and bucks i have had look past the deficiencies at them to decide if i wanted bring them home and deal with the deficiencies or not. Jade... just is. People round here have the things i was lookin for but do not care for them the same way and pay attention to them needing the important things like copper, mineral and hoof trims. :/. I guess it suprises me that good known breeders that have nice herds but those things to them are just not important. Or they get lax in them. Or their herds are not a manageable size and some get neglected in that way. I dunno. It is just nice to bring one home and all we need do is feed, water and love on her and not do the "mean" things right off the bat kwim.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's so pretty! Wow! Congratulations! 
So which boy is it going to be?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> She's so pretty! Wow! Congratulations!
> So which boy is it going to be?


Hahaha i dunno yet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Before anyone starts fussin at me not quarantinin jade for a month... i know i know. The lady daughter duo i got her from are crazy about takin care of their animals and i am in no way afraid she has anything at all. They even bathed her before she came. .

So....Ugh! This meet and greet is not goin so well. . Jade has never been with horned goats and part of mine are. Gracie can just tuck her noggin a tinny bit and she is under jade. I have put the horned goats in the purgatory hot pen and jade, crickie and honey b in the reg pen. They are all in one big pen and can see each other. They ignore each other then.

Yesterday i locked up gracie and gardenia who are the naughty ones right now and left the wethers out. That was fine.

I think i am gonna pull gracie and gardenia and put them in the old pig lot that is away from everyone and see if maybe that changes their tudes. They cannot see the others there.

I am at a loss as to what else to do... anyone have anymore ideas? I have let everyone out when i am up there so i can watch closely and i know the two problem children. I have kept the problems on a leash even to see if that might help and newp. Jade will come to me and then everyone can sniff her and she sniffs them. I have went and sat many times a day and had everyone out. It does not last long.

Today i need go to town.... i think i may buy some tennis balls and put on gracie and gardenia just to see if maybe that helps before i put them in the old pig pen. That way at least jade cannot get hurt by the horns. And maybe it will make it a bit harder for gracie to get under her. Should i also tape a stick on gracie or would that just give more "weapon space" ya think? Gardenia just will not leave her alone mostly. Jade is happy bein low man on the totem pole and will go away from the meanies but they just keep chasin her. .

Crickie and honey b are in the same barn as jade but with a divider. They are fine together in and out of the barn.

I have already decided gardenia is goin in the freezer simply because she has decided to just be a turd to others. The guys have just not had time to do it for me yet.

So really my main focus is how to get gracie to leave her alone and realize that yes jade is a larger goat but she does not want to be anywhere near queen of the barns.

Sorry for the long ramblings. 
@ksalvagno @mariarose @Jessica84 @toth boer goats @SalteyLove @GoofyGoat yall gots any idears?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I love nubians! Pretty girl!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I like Nubians, she's a good looking goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horned and non horned sometimes don't mix well. Horned goats can cause major damage to goats without horns.
If they are not getting along, you will have to separate and not have them together, I hate to say. 
Not seeing each other stops in between fence fighting issues, if that is the case.

With some, they may never stop being turds.

You can try the tennis balls, not sure if that will change much, but may be worth a try, I guess.

Taping a stick on gracie, not sure.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Horned and non horned sometimes don't mix well. Horned goats can cause major damage to goats without horns.
> If they are not getting along, you will have to separate and not have them together, I hate to say.
> Not seeing each other stops in between fence fighting issues, if that is the case.
> 
> ...


The thing that is confusing me with this.... gracie did the i am queen to dora and crickie when i got them. She got it out of the way quick and was done with it. A few butts and shoves and all was fine. So i just don't understand why she is bein so naughty with jade. The bigger taller thing is the only idea that i had. But jade will go away from gracie and not even try to spar with her over queendom. It is just frustrating!

Today i have the horns in purgatory and the other three out like the other day. Yup everyone ignorin everyone else. They are even fine when everyone is "together" munchin like a herd close to the fence all of them. Even when someone is in the barn they can still see the others and it is fine then too. It is just when they are all out that the dumb ensues. :/.

Why i thought to tape a stick on gracies horns was so she could not get under jade. But my fear is that she just butts her and hurts her that way. So yea i think that not a good idea.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She looks really nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats, she couldn't have found a better home  

Hope Gracie calms down, naughty girl!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats, she couldn't have found a better home
> 
> Hope Gracie calms down, naughty girl!


You are a GOOBER! And this is ALL your fault for makin me fall in love with lil miss sweet lips pickpocket! hahahahaha!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

She IS a spoiled sweet lovable brat sweetheart loudmouth (rofl) I can't wait to see her udder! 
I am excited to eventually come up for a visit!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She IS a spoiled sweet lovable brat sweetheart loudmouth (rofl) I can't wait to see her udder!
> I am excited to eventually come up for a visit!


They stayed out for almost an hour this mornin together! :coolmoves:. Then gracie and gardenia decided get naughty and in the barn they went.. the two naughties that is. It was their day in there if anyone had go.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Can it be that the queen does not want any newcomer at all in her kingdom? Or could it be heat?

Is there enough room around the feeder for Jade to hide from oppressors?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

They each get their pellet in their stalls when locked up. There are two different barns they are in. There are three different hay spots and all are either separated by a divider or a room. I think gracie is just bein cantankerous! Lol. She has been ok with anything else new that came in after the initial i am queen routine.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Cantankerous? It is in the dictionary, but the picture I get in my head shows a goat with its nose deep into a file, and working with a computer, dressed in a white and blue dress, in an office!

As for Gracie's behaviour, I have seen similar, and I call it bullying!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So. Sunday this happened. She was so proud of them that she dumped them off twice. But she kept them on long enough to either embarrass her or she realized that she was not gonna get her wicked way with jade. Or the fact that she had been in the barns for days changed her tude a bit. I dunno which. But. Everyone has been out together for two whole days now and we are done with the nasty i think. She has let jade rub up and down her sides and i saw her doin the same to jade this mornin. So maybe gracie has decided that jade is not so bad and is part of the herd now. Thank goodness! Even the hair standin up has stopped. I am still checkin on them often but they are doin fine.

Last night jade decided she was sleepin in the other half of the barn with crickie and honey b. She was NOT goin to the other side of the barrier.... put the brakes on and there was no movin her from her chosen path. So i let her. Checked on them a few times before it was dark dark and all was well. This mornin everything was right as rain in there.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Cantankerous? It is in the dictionary, but the picture I get in my head shows a goat with its nose deep into a file, and working with a computer, dressed in a white and blue dress, in an office!
> 
> As for Gracie's behaviour, I have seen similar, and I call it bullying!


Cantankerous just means to be cranky and mischievious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.
The other goats are most likely getting a good laugh at her new look.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lovely blue shade of pool noodle . Cricket found her place within the herd :clapping:. Miss Gracie has stopped the PMS syndrome (highfive).

Things are sounding as if the upset has resolved itself :great:.

I agree with you, giving the queen a timeout for being nasty tempered adjusted her attitude more towards the right direction. Sometimes you just gotta be steadfast in guiding (head queen human) the goats into an understanding about what won't be tolerated into a more acceptable behavior for the good of the herd. :goodjob:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Lovely blue shade of pool noodle . Cricket found her place within the herd :clapping:. Miss Gracie has stopped the PMS syndrome (highfive).
> 
> Things are sounding as if the upset has resolved itself :great:.
> 
> I agree with you, giving the queen a timeout for being nasty tempered adjusted her attitude more towards the right direction. Sometimes you just gotta be steadfast in guiding (head queen human) the goats into an understanding about what won't be tolerated into a more acceptable behavior for the good of the herd. :goodjob:


All very true. Crickie has already had her place.. it was jade that was the issues. :/. But all is well now thank goodness!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL.
> The other goats are most likely getting a good laugh at her new look.


They all were checkin her out. But she kept gettin them off. All is well now though.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> All very true. Crickie has already had her place.. it was jade that was the issues. :/. But all is well now thank goodness!


I really meant to say Jade, the new doe on the block. Guess the name Cricket popped out instead. My bad. 
:hide:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Let me see, did Gracie get so much attention from the others, who wanted to know what these blue things were, that she for a little while had no time to bully, giving Jade time to find herself a strategy?

(Very nice horn fashion anyway!  So now we know that the GoatSpot fashion is blue horns and green beard!  And of course babies' One Size for newborns.)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> So. Sunday this happened. She was so proud of them that she dumped them off twice. But she kept them on long enough to either embarrass her or she realized that she was not gonna get her wicked way with jade. Or the fact that she had been in the barns for days changed her tude a bit. I dunno which. But. Everyone has been out together for two whole days now and we are done with the nasty i think. She has let jade rub up and down her sides and i saw her doin the same to jade this mornin. So maybe gracie has decided that jade is not so bad and is part of the herd now. Thank goodness! Even the hair standin up has stopped. I am still checkin on them often but they are doin fine.
> 
> Last night jade decided she was sleepin in the other half of the barn with crickie and honey b. She was NOT goin to the other side of the barrier.... put the brakes on and there was no movin her from her chosen path. So i let her. Checked on them a few times before it was dark dark and all was well. This mornin everything was right as rain in there.
> 
> ...


I just saw this great new look for goaties. I think it would have really looked good with red, glittery handlebar streamers attached to the ends. lol Talk about high fashion!


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

@Sfgwife when you put Gracie in time out in the barn, was she all by herself or with a buddy?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

whitejerabias said:


> @Sfgwife when you put Gracie in time out in the barn, was she all by herself or with a buddy?


By herself most days. The first few there was a buddy.... cause she was bein naughty too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the pool noodles! That is good that things are starting to work out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry I missed this been working the last 10 days straight. Looks like you got everything under control though. Love the blue noodles! Is she still wearing them or has she been de-noodled?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm sorry I missed this been working the last 10 days straight. Looks like you got everything under control though. Love the blue noodles! Is she still wearing them or has she been de-noodled?


Hahaha yep she has denoodled sheselfs.


----------

